# SCOTT VACCUM ENGINE PLANS



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Nov 20, 2011)

I was browsing You-Tube and found a few video clips of a larger vaccum engine called the Scott Vaccum Engine.
I then tried Googling the engine and the best information I could find is that there are plans available for this engine.

I was wondering if someone could please direct me to the source of these plans? From what I found it appears they were published in a British Magazine but am not sure.

Thank you in advance for any help with this.

Greg Knipp


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if the build was ever covered in one of the mags but plans & Castings can be had from Bruce Engineering. Page 26

http://www.pollymodelengineering.co.uk/sections/bruce-engineering/docs/Catalogue-October-2011.pdf

Bogstandard has done a good build diary over on madmodder


http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4219.0

J


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 20, 2011)

George,

There was an article in a magazine called 'The World of Model Engineering' a few years ago about building it. It only showed a partial reprint of the plans, not enough to make from. The plans and castings can be purchased from Bruce Engineering, but I don't think the plans are available by themselves.

I got about 2/3rds the way through my build when I had to stop for a while, due to be resumed sometime soon.

As shown above by Jason


John


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 20, 2011)

Plans can be bought separately as with all the Bruce engines including Anthony Mounts designs.

J


----------



## deverett (Nov 20, 2011)

If you can get the plans, then go for it. It is a very interesting engine to build and run. I built mine a couple of years ago. 'Spose I should take a picture of it one day!

It could easily be built from bar stock.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 9, 2011)

Dave,

Before I resume mine, I have a bit of a quandry.

On the original it shows the graphite block dropping to allow the flame in, but I suspect it would work better if the block was raised.

How is yours made, up or down?

John


----------



## deverett (Dec 11, 2011)

John

I built my Scott with the valve dropping down over the port. This way, the flame doesn't have to travel over the graphite block and has free access to the port.

I had a look at your build article '_over there_' and noticed how you carved your graphite block to ease the flame path. I think my way is better, but then, I'm biased!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 12, 2011)

Dave,

That was the reason I asked before going any further.

I had basically run the engine as shown on the plans and the article, but didn't like the way it operated.

If you suggest that lifting the block to uncover the port is more efficient than lowering it, as shown on the plans, then that is the way I will proceed. I have loads of graphite block, so it is nothing to carve up a new one of a more efficient shape (designed to go up rather than down).

Many thanks

John


----------



## deverett (Dec 12, 2011)

John

I didn't try the graphite block lifting the valve, so can't comment on that other way. It just didn't seem logical to me to have the flame running over the graphite.

I read somewhere that chamfering the inside of the port improved the reliability somewhat. I may strip the head off and modify it - after the Robinson has been run.

I need to put a new set of springs on the Scott because I had too big a flame one time and softened one of the springs. I considered putting short springs at the rocker shaft and plain wires going from them up to the valve block so that I would never have a repeat.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

